# Fenders on OCR's?



## Sircrankalot (May 20, 2004)

Anyone out there have fenders on their OCR's? If so, what brand? Did you install or have shop install/


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

Sircrankalot said:


> Anyone out there have fenders on their OCR's? If so, what brand? Did you install or have shop install/


I use a set of SKS Race Blades w/ my TCR composite. The are partial fenders in that they cover from the fork back on the front, and from the rear brake back on the rear. They are very light, mount remove in less than a minute, and do not require bolts or anything to mount. Works well with tight clearances. If you are looking for a convenient fender to use when wet, I highly recommend it. Bought mine at REI, about $50.


----------

